# The Frugal Trad



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Many old trads are very frugal. I know because I was raised by two Depression/WWII era trads - namely - my parents. Saving money was not an end unto itself, but money saved would be used for other things (education, travel, art, etc).

One of the ways I am frugal is by taking mass transit to work, which amounts to about $2.00 a day as compared to $15.00 for parking fees. A rather substantial savings over time for something so small. 

Gardening is one of my passions. I seldom buy any plants. Gardeners are notorious for giving away/dividing plants, which with any luck can get you quite the variety. Here, reciprocity (sp?) aside from being the polite thing to do, is rewarded by friendships, information, and often plants not available in any catalogue.

When it comes to clothing, I was fortunate enough to inherit many nice things from my father, and have passed many things on to my nephew. While this supply is finite, it has allowed me to purchase some things which I may have considered extravagant.

Any other frugal trads out there? Want to share any stories?
Cheers


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I think I'm generally pretty frugal, but I'm certainly not a tightwad. I have no problem spending money for something that I really, really want, or for which there's no acceptable substitute. I also tend to be generous when it comes to gifts, tips, and entertainment. Life's too short.

However, I love to find bargains at thrift stores, garage and estate sales, and on eBay. I buy my undershirts at Costco (actually, we buy a _lot_ of stuff at Costco), because they're cheap and they're way better than the stuff I've gotten from RL and BB. If something is high-quality, I'll use it until it wears out or breaks, and then I'll try to fix it so I can use it some more. I'd rather buy one quality item that will last twenty years than four of a cheaper item in the same timespan. I'll try to buy big-ticket items that have been gently used (e.g., cars, watches, etc.) to avoid the big up-front depreciation on a new one.

Finally, it annoys me when people ask me how much things cost. And they always seem shocked if I tell them (usually because they assumed I paid more.)


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Asking about cost*



KentW said:


> I think I'm generally pretty frugal, but I'm certainly not a tightwad. I have no problem spending money for something that I really, really want, or for which there's no acceptable substitute. I also tend to be generous when it comes to gifts, tips, and entertainment. Life's too short.
> 
> However, I love to find bargains at thrift stores, garage and estate sales, and on eBay. I buy my undershirts at Costco (actually, we buy a _lot_ of stuff at Costco), because they're cheap and they're way better than the stuff I've gotten from RL and BB. If something is high-quality, I'll use it until it wears out or breaks, and then I'll try to fix it so I can use it some more. I'd rather buy one quality item that will last twenty years than four of a cheaper item in the same timespan. I'll try to buy big-ticket items that have been gently used (e.g., cars, watches, etc.) to avoid the big up-front depreciation on a new one.
> 
> Finally, it annoys me when people ask me how much things cost. And they always seem shocked if I tell them (usually because they assumed I paid more.)


Kent, you bring up an excellent tangential point. When someone asks the cost of something, it is a fingernails on the blackboard experience.

As a child, I was always taught that it was a sign of bad manners to ask others how much their posessions cost. It made an indelible impression.

It has always seemed to be the most graceful way to deal with the question by saying that you don't remember. The questionioner knows that you do, but it comes accross better than "none of your damned business!".

Since you brought it up, what's your take?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> Since you brought it up, what's your take?


I'm always polite about the answer. Frequently, I'll say something like, "I don't know, it was a gift." Sometimes I'll ballpark it. If the item was obtained for an extradorinarily low price, or there's a good story attached to its acquisition, I'll usually share. It depends on who's doing the asking, and what they're asking about. The only time it doesn't really bother me is if the person is a fellow enthusiast and is genuinely interested in finding a good deal on a similar item. Asking where the item was acquired, rather than how much it cost, is a more tactful approach, IMO. That way, the cost may be discovered secondarily.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Frugal Habits*

mpcsb, your thread takes most of us back to lessons that we learned early in life and still abide by, even though they are no longer valid.

I am of the same vintage as your parents, and that era left an impression on everyone alive then, even though they may have been spared from hardship, during the depression.

In 1986, Judge Green handed down a decision to split up ATT. Prior to then, ATT made the decision, that local service was almost a necessity, and that it should be almost free.

ATT made it so, by charging long distance customers enough to cover the subsidy of those that used only local service.

Ergo, early in life, you were taught that long distance calls were to be short, and placed only when pen and ink, and a stamp wouldn't work.

To this day, it is second nature to say "hurry, it's long distance", when calling someone to the phone.

Intellectually, you know that the caller has some kind of service where they can call any place on the planet, and talk indefinitely, at a flat rate.

Still seems like an extravagance.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> mpcsb, your thread takes most of us back to lessons that we learned early in life and still abide by, even though they are no longer valid.
> 
> I am of the same vintage as your parents, and that era left an impression on everyone alive then, even though they may have been spared from hardship, during the depression.
> 
> ...


Intrepid,

I enjoyed that post and very much agree regarding long distance (even though I am much younger than you - no offense). I did not realize that it was a "subsidizing" effort. Fun fact - many old high end watches with chronographs (i.e., stop watch features) had small lines at the 3, 6, and 9 minute marks since long distance charged in 3 minute intervals.

Another thing I remember was that people who hardly ever used their phones (like older, retired people), could get an even cheaper plan from ATT with limited "minutes" (although that was not really a term like in these days of cell phones).

These things are funny to think about in the days of cell phones, VOIP, and skype.

As far as frugality in general, I am a big believer in it. My parents were the same age group as mpcsb, which says a lot. I find that I have to take a deep breath whenever I read about "deals" on this board so as not to make an impulse buy of something I do not need. I will admit that the RL cordovan shoes tested my resistance while on sale last week.

Tom


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Three minutes, and adios!*

Along the lines of the chronograph that you mentioned, Tom, most households had a 3 minute hour glass by the phone (black, rotary dial).

" Glad to talk to you Grandma, but the sand is almost gone".

Rates were also less after 6:00pm and on the weekends. Family calls were NEVER to be made before 6:00.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> Along the lines of the chronograph that you mentioned, Tom, most households had a 3 minute hour glass by the phone (black, rotary dial).
> 
> " Glad to talk to you Grandma, but the sand is almost gone".
> 
> Rates were also less after 6:00pm and on the weekends. Family calls were NEVER to be made before 6:00.


Even I remember this. Seems like the rates-at-night thing went on until the early-mid 90s even. And when CT had one area code, 203. I still have an unnatural feeling dialing 860...or dialing the area code at all for in-state long distance.

On topic:

I'm quite frugal. All of you know that I happily complement my inherited wardrobe and Press and Brooks buys with frequent trips to the Junior League thrift store.

I was taught never to ask people how much they paid for something and to reply, if asked "as I remember, I got a very good price." However, it was okay, among family, to inform other family members of a good deal gotten on an article of clothing, appliance, set of whitewall tires, especially if more of it was available at the same price so that person could get it too.

I always eat my leftovers, resole my oft-worn loafers until they are irreparable, and am often exposed to the idea that I should keep fixing things that I have since new things probably are cheapo garbage made in China (without trying to start up the globalization debate). Thus my parents paid a fair amount to keep the 1950s GE range in the kitchen of their home (with accessory bread oven) rather than purchase a new one. We had a washing machine that lasted almost 40 years, I still have one of our 1960s vintage rotary phones (a red one, the mint green one was lost somewhere and my uncle took my grandmother's really old black one) and some of the beige-brown Galaxy table fans that adorn my apartment I remember around the house from the early 1980s and feel as if I'm on the set of Remington Steele. Nothing is thrown away unless it is broken beyond feasible repair. If it is merely useless, it is given to someone who can use it or to the thrift store. We do not sneer at purchasing some appliances from the thrift store either. When I needed an iron to go off to college, Dad came home one day with an exact replica of the iron at the house, the GE "Classic," of the turquoise cord and black and chrome trim. And an orange "3- Works!" price tag he'd forgotten to take off! I've still got it, and the microwave he bought on the same trip, today.

The car I drive is for purely nostalgic reasons so that might be one exception to frugality, in fact it costs me a lot to repair these days.


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

While growing up, I was taught to take care of what you had, to make it last. My mother stayed home to raise the children, out of choice, as she considered this her most important job. Quite unlike todays careers (not that theres anything wrong with that....). 

I am amazed at the disposable attitudes of many people today. Heck, people dont even realize that you can resole shoes, or even attempt to polish their own shoes. My father taught me how to do this along with shaving, etc.


----------



## CWJ (Mar 22, 2006)

Intrepid:

Thanks for the walk down memory lane. I totally forgot about the 3 minute timer next to the phone. We had a little pencil/note pad holder with a slot for the timer.

Does anyone remember or have a list of some of the lovely aphorisms:

"Waste not, want not"
"A penny saved is a penny earned"
"Early to bed, early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise"

I felt like a grew up with Ben Franklin.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Frugality is great! (work was not fun----work was "work")

Decided long ago too be frugal and quit working early.

Mission accomplished.

Joe


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

jmorgan32 said:


> Frugality is great! (work was not fun----work was "work")
> 
> Decided long ago too be frugal and quit working early.
> 
> ...


Working early - as in early retirement? If so all I can say is: You lucky ba$tard. My sister and brother-in-law retired early, a good pay off for being frugal. They are having a great time - hope you are too!

Thanks to all, I appreciate the many stories and personal notes. It's good to know one is not alone in this modern disposable/charge it world. Ta


----------



## Where Eagles Dare (Feb 14, 2006)

CWJ said:


> Intrepid:
> 
> "Early to bed, early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise"


"Early to rise and early to bed, makes a man healthy but socially dead."


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

When I show my mother various thrift store acquisitions like my $8 AE Saratogas or my $7 Zegna suit and then I tell her the actual retail price (sometimes for fun I have her guess first) her response often runs something like, "Don't get used to all those nice things." Ah, Mom.  

I will say, going thrift, Sierra Trading and ebay has allowed me to have a wardrobe that I never could have had otherwise. I have also been the beneficiary of the ultimate frugality: receiving gifts of clothing no longer needed or usable by others.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Additional Examples*

This thread is too good to let it drift away, just yet. Some thoughts while shaving:

1. Look at the number of posts on this Forum where the subject involves seeking out the best price for top quality items. Along with others, I suspect, I have put in ebay bids for items that I have seen on the Forum, submitted as posts by other members.Low prices for quality items.

2. Look at the number (my guess is about 50 - 50) that wear cheap quartz watches, not because of any objection to wearing a fine watch, but just because it seems like the frugal thing to do. Obviously an individual decision, not in any way criticizing those that like fine watches.

3. Finally, yesterday was "senior day" at the supermarket, that is the equivalent of the town square, in our small town. 5% off on Tuesday to keep us seniors from clogging up the aisles on the weekend.

Yesterday, there were enough of us from my club at the deli counter to have elected a new board of directors.

Many of these old trads have trust funds about the size of the GDP of a small South American country.

However, after surviving the depression, and WWII, frugality has been burned in irrevocably.Passing up a 5% discount on groceries is just unthinkable!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My two rules for shopping are 1) Always buy that which represents the best value and 2) never, ever pay full retail price for what you buy. I would call that frugal but, must admit, others have characterized me as being "tighter than two coats of paint!" My wife has an uncle that is so "frugal," when he leaves his house, jumps out the window to save the hings on the door.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> Many of these old trads have trust funds about the size of the GDP of a small South American country.
> 
> However, after surviving the depression, and WWII, frugality has been burned in irrevocably.Passing up a 5% discount on groceries is just unthinkable!


...and that's why they still have money left!

I can't bring myself to buy a new car. After finding out that they lose a huge portion of their value as they're driven off the lot for the first time, I've never had one and probably never will. If I suddenly came into a huge amount of money, I'd probably buy a very nice vintage car.

Also a huge sale shopper here. My mother was a Depression-era child and was taught not to just throw money away.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

My grandparents were and are like that. They were just loaded with money and my step-grandfather thought he could take it with him. I guess it paid off because he's 93 and in a nursing home now and all that money is coming in handy. My grandmother, who I loved to death, was a little smarter and gave me a large chunk before her passing.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I have tried to pass along some frugal shopping tips to my GF, but it hasn't worked so far. She always waits to the last minute to get a dress for an occasion that she has known about for months which causes her to get 1) get stressed out about not being able to find anything and 2) spend more money than she should have. She knocks me for buying things I don't need at the time just because it's on sale, yet when we have an event to go to I'm not the one running to the mall, paying full price for something I'm not entirely happy with 

Brian


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

My wife's the same way, but I'll have to admit, there's a little more pressure on women to dress up. Imagine the horror if she showed up in the same dress as someone else at the party? If I arrive and someone else has a matching outfit to mine, we'd likely be friends for life.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

mpcsb said:


> Working early - as in early retirement? If so all I can say is: You lucky ba$tard. My sister and brother-in-law retired early, a good pay off for being frugal. They are having a great time - hope you are too!
> 
> Thanks to all, I appreciate the many stories and personal notes. It's good to know one is not alone in this modern disposable/charge it world. Ta


Well.......I will be very honest. (no reason not to be!!) I have been "labeled" by my family is the most "unhappy" sibling. I have always been very frugal, and "intense." My brothers take cruises, travel, etc., and are in credit card debt! I am very different from them. My goal isn't to die, and pass along my savings to my brothers and sister, but it is a "challenge" to loosen up at times! I think you may know what I mean........

I do buy new cars (never used) since the obsessive bug has me on that one. I do have some nice audio/video stuff, nice Alden collection, etc........but travel, trips, cruises.......rarely if ever. Sometimes the "frugality bug" gets me the wrong way!

All the best,
Joe


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Having a small allowance growing up taught me a lot about being frugal. The rule was that we always got enough weekly money to pay for a movie ticket but no popcorn. I wasn't allowed to work during the school year (impossible with sports anyway) and all of my summer work went into savings for college.

My friends thought I was a complete tightwad because I never bought food when we were out together. If we saw a movie and went to a diner to hang out afterwards, it was always water. I also had to save about half of my allowance to pay for Christmas and birthday gifts for my family. I've loosened up somewhat but I'm grateful for that experience. I can't believe how many of my friends have credit card debt.

I go thrifting all the time now. I enjoy the experience and the cost is almost not worth considering. I don't buy many drinks at bars. I think that's what really gets my friends into trouble. I always convince people to come over to my place or someone else's. We can split a bottle of scotch at a fraction of the bar price and then if we want to go out we'll maybe buy a single drink. I don't drive my car hardly at all. Anything within two miles is definately going to be a walking trip. I also prefer public transit because I don't have to deal with parking. I live in a very small studio at the moment, but I've decided that it's time to have a place big enough that my guests don't have to sit on my bed. I also refuse to finance cars or buy new.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Two words……………….Cloth diapers.

Top that!


Allen


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Houses, cars and kids…………big ticket items.

I have three brothers,,,,,,,we went through a gallon of milk a day. We had to turn the lights out when we left the room. 
How’s this, first summer break from college, back home with mom and dad, I broke up with my girl friend, now wife, because I knew I wouldn’t be able to call her (long distance) from home.
Thanking God for senior year reunions,

Allen


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

I was raised to spend sensibly (half my wages from the grocery store into the college pot, half in my pocket), but going back to school has made me more conscious of my money - and where it's going.

I live in a major city, so it's public transit and cheap apartments, but it also means farmer's markets, mom and pop shops, walking, yard sales and thrift shops, and neighborhood entertainment, whether it's a street fair or a block sale or friday night at a cafe. Rather than demanding that I skimp, or that I have to scratch and save, frugality reinforces how I was raised and how I'll live my life. Here's a practical example:

Recently I spent $1.50 on a brand new copy of _Ethan Frome_ (the Dover Thrift Edition, perhaps the best publisher ever if, like me, all you're really interested in is the text itself). I know this book isn't going to last 10 years before it yellows, cracks, and disintegrates. But I needed to read it for an exam and it was worth it to have around for a few years.

At the same time, I spent $65 on a reprint of John Milton's complete poetry and selected prose. It's been a long time since I bought a hardcover book. But Milton is my favorite poet and darn near my favorite political philosopher, and I wanted one good edition that would hold up for as long as I needed it to. If there had been a better edition on the market I'd have bought that one instead, regardless of price.

Both cases are thrift in action, but with different ends. The same idea informs how I shop for clothes: I'm willing to spend more on an item I'll get a lot of use out of, like a jacket or a pair of shoes. But I have yet to see a better deal than 3-for-$9 Merona undershirts at Target.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm frugal on a lot of things, but I never skimp on food, buying the highest-quality meats, cheese and produce available. There is a produce seller in New Jersey (Delicious Orchards) that has a deal with suppliers that they can refuse delivery on produce that does not meet their standards. I shop there outside the growing season and buy from local farmers in-season.

Also, I will pay full price for books and music if I want them. We don't scrimp on hotels and restaurants when we travel.

I consider autos a method of transportation rather than a sign of status. The 10-year-old Chevy Lumina passed 200,000 miles last week, and I'll keep it until I can't.

Clothing ... well, I dress better than is necessary for work, so I can afford to wait until what I want is available at a good price. Today I am wearing some 20-year-old Weejuns that I paid full price for, but that was before I learned how to shop.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Larsd4 said:


> My wife's the same way, but I'll have to admit, there's a little more pressure on women to dress up. Imagine the horror if she showed up in the same dress as someone else at the party? If I arrive and someone else has a matching outfit to mine, we'd likely be friends for life.


Statistically though, you're more likely to have the same dress as someone else if you JUST bought it for a specific occasion. Who else is going to be wearing a five-year-old dress bought in another city entirely?

I think the most practical thing I own is a long black satin skirt. I just buy a new short beaded or chiffon wrap jacket or something else to go with it once in a while. It came with a matte beaded high-necked top (which weighs about 25 pounds) and was marked down to the equivalent of 50 dollars from 500 at a boutique. That's pretty frugal!


----------



## constantmystery (Apr 18, 2006)

*this is a subject that really appeals to me...*

I'm another yankee born frugalist! raides with almost no money but with a keen eye to value, I like the best which isn't always the cheapest. the best should last longer and should reflect real value.

Consider: when I was about 25 I spent $6000. on a brand new Honda Civic. Ionly by things that depreciate for cash ...no caar loans ...ever!)A stripped down model, it had no radio, no AC, stick shift, 1.3 Liter engine and of course, no electric windows! Kept if for 14 years and it still ran well, but I got tired of all the clutching in driving in a major city's traffic. I traded it in for $1500. credit when I bought my next car..also for cash.. The dealer said,"well, see you in a couple of years" I replied, "More likely 15 years"

I don't buy books, I go to the library.I don't buy new dress shirts but once every 8-10 years. I reverse the french cuffs when the fray, replace the cuffs when both sides are worn out. Same for the collars. After I can't replace collars and cuffs, I cut up the fabric and make new collars and cuffs for other shirts. No cable TV either.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Frugal with my TIME*

I've been considering the meaning of frugal and how it applies to me for several days now. I must say that there are several things that I value, i.e. wife, kids, church, Me, education, conservative political leanings, good food, etc. With these I am not frugal. In fact I spend quite liberally. What I am frugal about is my TIME, especially when it takes away from those things I value. I will not accept nor spend much time or money on things that rob me of those precious moments that I could spend with my most valued possessions.

I aim to get the most bang for my buck with my time.

I should also add that I don't like to feel screwed regarding purchases of any sort.

And one more thing, I like clothes, but where and from whom I buy is more important that the deal. I'll post a few good deals on another thread that I found today, but they are totally void of any attached meaning or feeling. There is just something about buying something you want from someone or somewhere that you value. I can't say I value TJMaxx or ebay or yard sales, etc. Just not something I enjoy.

Allen


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd like to resurrect this thread. I have been, and look forward to always being, frugal. I expect that, at this time in our economy, more and more people are turning to frugality and, as far as I am concerned, it is about time. Everyone I know seems to have way too much "stuff". Try finding a Christmas gift for someone you know, they already have so much that it is difficult to find something that they might need. 

I was fortunate to be able to raise my kids overseas, where television was not much available. I think the fact that they were not inundated with advertising and thus have never stepped onto the "acquisition disorder" treadmill is a blessing.

Thoughts?


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

stewartu said:


> I expect that, at this time in our economy, more and more people are turning to frugality and, as far as I am concerned, it is about time. Everyone I know seems to have way too much "stuff".


Agreed!



stewartu said:


> Try finding a Christmas gift for someone you know, they already have so much that it is difficult to find something that they might need.


I find that making gifts is much more satisfying and appreciated (and less expensive). I make home baked goodies for people all the time as "tips" for good service (e.g. bank tellers, barber, dry cleaner, car mechanic, etc.); I brew my own beer, and always give some of that out for Christmas. I will often hear, sometimes months later, someone comment that they just drank/ate the last bottle/bite of that "delicious" beer/baked goodie, etc. It lets me know that it's appreciated and enjoyed for longer than the few minutes it takes to unwrap and listen to that Alvin and The Chipmunks CD....

That's my $.02.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Frugal by whose standard? My wife remains unimpressed by my arguments that I spend way less than some of you guys. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been pulling stuff out from the back of my closet that I haven't worn in years. I lost enough to weight to fit into a lot of it now. If I knew I would be going through a second adolescence I would of saved more of my old things. I dress now basically the way I did in high school in the '60s minus the paisley shirts.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been frugal, but more by need than seeking a deal. Fortunately, thrift shops can assist in maintaining a trad style of dress when the wallet has not been thick enough to walk back into Brooks or comparative retailers. The downside on relying on thrift shops is meager pickings when it comes to shoes, and the issues that come with them having been worn. As such, good shoes are what I'm more willing to splurge on.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

YES I like the concept ! ! !


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm frugal by shopping on Ebay, buying used items. However I do have a Macy's card and will splurge every once in a while. You only live once right? Why not


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

The biggest thing that appealed to me about "trad" is its underlying minimalism. Given a few, utilitarian pieces of clothing, you can dress in a way that fits a majority of situations and allows you to focus on quality instead of quantity. I'm already one step ahead of the guy that has two separate wardrobes for work and play, so if I spend a little more on a shirt from BB, it's ok. I can wear that shirt anywhere, whereas an expensive pair of jeans or a pricey t-shirt has a limited number of appropriate situations.

I think you could argue that "trad" is, with the exception of GTH, frugal.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I think you could argue that "trad" is, with the exception of GTH, frugal.


Were that it were true, DHR. Were that it were true!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Actually, GTH is the epitome of frugal, given that it generally lasts on thrift store racks until half-off day and can then be acquired for a song.



Trip English said:


> Were that it were true, DHR. Were that it were true!


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, it _could_ be.  I probably spend more money on clothes now than I did pre-trad, but I could stop spending if I wanted to. Honest I could.


----------



## bjornkarger (Oct 8, 2012)

mpcsb said:


> Any other frugal trads out there? Want to share any stories?


Not a trad, but frugal living & design is my life-work. This shld be an imprtant thread because too few today think of the incredible _expense_ of dress, and the way it affects everything else around you. I spend next to nothing on clothing & have all I need. For a while I have been experimenting with a 'frugal wardrobe' series, geared toward different professions & stations in life: the college student, the office cube worker, exec, retiree, service industry worker, etc. A useful exercise would be to first flesh out the various categories and then to come up with a list of all basic clothing items to make a minimal, frugal wardrobe. Idea is to make as many items do double- or triple-duty as you can, max out the mileage on everything...


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> Actually, GTH is the epitome of frugal, given that it generally lasts on thrift store racks until half-off day and can then be acquired for a song.


I wear the same blue blazer and OCBDs with Nantucket Reds (the closest thing to GTH clothing that I own) that I wear with khakis or wool trousers. It shows alternating a single piece of clothing can completely alter the entire look of an otherwise very uniform type of dress. That sounds pretty frugal to me.


----------



## dbhdbhdbh (Aug 10, 2012)

Having now discovered some good thrift stores, I have concluded that ebay is far too expensive for my clothing needs. Last trip to thrift in person included two pair of 100% wool JAB slacks (don't know the Bank line and don't care) $6 each, a BB no iron oxford button down $4, and a very nice navy blazer by a good local tailor whose business closed and does not have a "name" $7. All are at the cleaners now. If people ask, I have no problem telling them what I paid for my clothes, but they usually don't believe me when I tell them about my $3 ties, etc. Wife and I are both children of children of the Depression. Our parents ended up very comfortable financially, but ever forgot what it was like.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not what you spend, but what you save.


----------



## concealed (Mar 21, 2012)

People looking at me from the outside would probably consider me cheap.

I choose to spend money on what is important to me, high quality food, reliable transportation (as I commute over 50 miles per day), and clothing that is well made and stylish. I rarely eat out at restaurants, I do not have cable TV, although Internet is absolutely essential, and well worth it at $30/month, rarely hit the bars, although I only drink "expensive" craft beers and fine spirits. 

I quit smoking because it was too expensive.


----------

